
Interactive Canvas in Jupyter Notebook - martinRenou1
https://github.com/martinRenou/ipycanvas
======
antman
Would be nicer if the examples were commited after the code had been executed.

~~~
martinRenou1
I'm not sure I understand your comment, would you mind explain more?

Which examples are you talking about?

~~~
antman
The example notebooks in the repository are commited before the code has run
so github renders them empty

